# ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود



## فهد ابو صقر (14 يوليو 2011)

ساعة رولكس ROLEX مصممة خصيصا لصاحب السمو الملكي فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود رحمه الله مع علبتها​ 
الساعة ذهب عيار 18​ 
السير من أفخم أنوع الجلود لون بني والمينا أبيض​ 
الساعة تعمل وبحالة ممتازة​ 
منقوش أسفل العقرب اسم فيصل بخط عربي روعه​ 
بالإضافة لشعار المملكة ( السيفين والنخلة ) أعلى الساعة​ 
الساعة أنتيك وأثريه ونادرة بالإضافة إلى أنها ذات مواصفات ملكية خاصة​ 
هذي صور الساعة :​ 



















































​ 

صاحب السمو الملكي فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود - رحمه الله، ملك المملكة العربية السعودية،
ولد عام 1904 وحكم منذ عام 1964 حتى عام 1975 .​ 

يبدأ المزاد من 50.000 $ دولار أمريكي​ 
والبيــع لأعــلى سعــــر​ 
للإستفسار إرسال مسج أو الإتصال على : 0096566511174​ 
الرجاء عدم الإحراج والإتصال للجادين فقط​ 
بسم الله نبدأ...
.
.
.​ 



أعتذر لقلة تواجدي في المنتدى بسبب انشغالي الدائم 
ولأي استفسار الرجاء إرسال رسالة أو الإتصال على
 0096566511174​


----------



## فهد ابو صقر (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*

لا إله إلا الله 


للرفع


----------



## فهد ابو صقر (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*

سبحان الله وبحمدك 
سبحان الله العظيم


للرفع


----------



## فهد ابو صقر (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*

لا اله الا الله 


للرفع


----------



## فهد ابو صقر (28 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله وصحبه

للرفع


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ساعة أنتيك للملك الراحل فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود*

جميله ,,, مووفق ابو صقر


----------

